# "Other Marques" TRACKDAY + anyone else who wants t



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Right all, 
I've spoken to a fair few of you at Combe and there's a high level of interest displayed in an "Other Marques" track day. I am well up for this.
Seeing as we were so welcome at Combe, I think anyone else who wants to come along is only too welcome.

Trouble is, we won't be able to organise a track for ourselves (like Lee did) as: 
a) There aren't enough of us and....
b) It's too short notice

So.....we need to look at some of the slots pre-organised by the likely track companies - I have set out relevant dates (and noise limits) below. 
Whatever choice we make it'll have to be relatively fast as we'll need to book through one of the various organisers as there are other people interested.

If it was a saturday, the plan would be to rendezvous at the circuit the morning of the day or scoot up/down to the hotel locaiotn late the night before (esp if friday eve traffic) and after the trackday swill a few beers and eat greasy food and by the end of the evening we'll all have been lapping like an F1 car 

Here are the dates:

http://www.easytrack.co.uk/events/allevents.asp
- OULTON PARK - Â£199 - Saturday 07 May - 105db

http://www.bookatrack.com
- Rockingham (International Long) - Monday 2 May 2005 - 103dB
- Castle Combe - Friday 17 Jun 2005 - 100Db
- Donington Park (National) - Friday 24 Jun 2005 - 98Db (drive by)

http://www.trackdays.co.uk/calendar/car.htm

- Friday 25 March Bedford Gran Turismo circuit Open Pitlane, 101 db Â£199
- Monday 2 May Bedford Gran Turismo circuit Open Pitlane, 105 db Â£179
- Saturday 7 May Oulton Park Full circuit Open Pitlane, 105 db Â£199
- Tuesday 24 May Spa Fran'champs circuit Open Pitlane, 110 db Â£199
- Friday 10 June Cadwell Park Full circuit Open Pitlane, 105 db Â£159
- Friday 15 July Cadwell Park Full circuit Open Pitlane, 105 db Â£159

For me, Saturday 7 May at Oulton Park looks a good bet - Oulton is an awesome circuit with fast corners like Island, and sweeping "S" bends like we had at CC such as Foulston's and Issy's chicane. There are excellent local facilities and a great local pub to stay in on sat night.










I'm also a big fan of Cadwell:










........they say it's the UK's "mini Nurburgring" and from driving it last year, it certainly lives up to the billing.....June and July dates look good :roll:


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2005)

if I'm allowed  then I could be around for some of those dates

donnington is on my 'to do ' list for this year !

although I only prefer open pit lane days

and I could only really do weekends... work et al..


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Nice work Stu 

Even though the Beast will have undergone additional work to align her better for track work in the next 2 weeks, i think i'd defo prefer Cadwell just looking at the course maps. The track appears less tight than Oulton or Combe, thus giving the RS6 more room to haul her lardy arse around & a couple of decent straights to open her up.

I would not want my choice to hold anything up, so i'd defo consider any of the other tracks. Dates also not an issue so if it was Cadwell, then June 10th or July 15th would be fine.

If i had to make an absolute choice it would be Cadwell (looks a better track for the RS6) on the 10th June (its closer than July :wink: )


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Are there any tracks with no corners at all? :lol:

Or don't they have an oval at Rockingham? That'd suit us VMAX boys.

It'd show your pesky little Evo the way to stroll home... even if you can reach our (delimited) speeds, you'll be popping off for petrol every other lap... :lol:

Count me in, pretty much whatever the choice...


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Nice one Stu

First choice would be Cadwell 15th July. It's top of my UK tracks to do list.

Second choice would be Oulton Park 7th May. It would be first choice (cos it's sooner and it's a Saturday) but I'm not sure if I'll have sufficient time for running-in and 1st service from when my new car is due to be delivered in mid April. I'll check with my dealer if he can be more specific with delivery dates. If everyone else favours this date, I can always book a place and cancel/witch it up to 10 days before.

I can't do Cadwell on 10th June - it clashes with a Lotus trackday on the Le Mans circuit. Ditto Castle Combe on 17th June, which clashes with the Le Mans 24 hour race weekend.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

My two pence worth on the suggestions so far which I have driven :-

Snetterton .... not suggested :? 
Great mix of fast corners, slow corners and also one of the straights is a very long straight for trouble free overtaking, and being overtaken.

Donington .... great circuit with lots of run off.

Rockingham .... They use half the oval which seems surprisingly
shallowly banked but I find the rest of it a bit featureless.

Combe .... you know about.

Cadwell I've not driven but everybody says is good .....
except for, almost any offs will be punished with lots of
damage. (and it's a long way from anywhere!!!!!)

As for open pit lane V. sessioned; I think you have been spoiled
by Saturday which was open pit lane but only about 40 cars.
If it's a busy day I prefer to hang around watching, talking to others and of course checking my wheel nuts whilst waiting for my session,
rather than sitting in my car in a long queue in the pit lane.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

HighTT said:


> As for open pit lane V. sessioned; I think you have been spoiled
> by Saturday which was open pit lane but only about 40 cars.
> If it's a busy day I prefer to hang around watching, talking to others and of course checking my wheel nuts whilst waiting for my session,
> rather than sitting in my car in a long queue in the pit lane.


Personally I would always prefer open pit lane, as I hate the hanging around.

To add to the track reviews, Oulton Park is very highly rated and was the venue for an Audi UK track day that a number of us attended a couple of years ago.

My UK favourite (of the ones I've done) is Anglesey (the one used on 5th Gear), but it's a long way away for most people.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Stu - nice one - especially for adding the noise limits 

Could I also add the following into the discussion pot - 2.4 miles long and of course the reasonable Lavant Straight for the muscle cars - or as one guide I was looking at put it "This is a track of the old school variety. In other words it's bloody quick and a serious test of any drivers nerves. Much of the lap can be flat-out in some cars." 

105dB / 25 cars max / 5 cars on track at once days still open are 20th May, 26th August and 3rd September.

I was thinking that Goodwood was my only option for the time being until Stu posted the other locations with some "noisy" days - I didn't know Bedford had 105dB days, so thanks for that 

Clive

Edit: Clearly the reason I'm so clueless is that I've not been on www.trackdays.co.uk before


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

clived said:


> Stu - nice one - especially for adding the noise limits
> 
> Could I also add the following into the discussion pot - 2.4 miles long and of course the reasonable Lavant Straight for the muscle cars - or as one guide I was looking at put it "This is a track of the old school variety. In other words it's bloody quick and a serious test of any drivers nerves. Much of the lap can be flat-out in some cars."
> 
> ...


Clearly so - but not the only reason, eh? :lol:


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> *GTT silencing solution eagerly awaited! *


Yeah, it would be good to see him silenced


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> For me, Saturday 7 May at Oulton Park looks a good bet - Oulton is an awesome circuit with fast corners like Island, and sweeping "S" bends like we had at CC such as Foulston's and Issy's chicane.


...and not forgetting the banked Shell Oils Corner, my favourite hairpin bend this side of the Karussell


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Not much run off at Oulton compared to the likes of Bedford  If you have a moment its new trousers at the very least :wink:

I was at Rockingham with Bookatrack two weeks ago and they seemed really organised, plenty of garage space and OK canteen...

Only used around 1/4 of the Oval, the twisty bits are fast and almost risk free


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

I'd come and watch you guys; go for a beer if your going to Cadwell, it's only about 30 mins from where I live 8)


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

b3ves said:


> ...and not forgetting the banked Shell Oils Corner










.........&........























Happy days.............

And as for run off, I had a long trip across the wet grass on the exit of Island.  @ 100 mph.

Shame we can't get the same deal as last time........

IIRC it was only Â£ 10 :lol:

Ian


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

OK so it looks as if we have some interest.

Can anyone who is further interested in the thread copy this attendees list and confirm thie preference.

*We will confirm all bookings by 15th March*

Attendees:

Carlos
Any date

Stu-Oxfordshire
Any date - Preference for Oulton or Cadwell

W7 PMC
June 10th 
July 15th

Jampott
Any date

B3Ves
Cadwell 15th July

HighTT
Hasn't made a decision??

clived
?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Add me in...I just can't commit to anytime in June or July. [smiley=baby.gif]

I've done Oulton a couple of times and although it's a really great track, I wouldn't mind trying Cadwell.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> OK so it looks as if we have some interest.
> 
> Can anyone who is further interested in the thread copy this attendees list and confirm thie preference.
> 
> ...


Sorry but I just commit that far in advance;
I was just offering suggestions as to tracks.
Book what the majority want and if nearer the
time I find I can make it (and there is space ..... and there usually is)
I will be there.

Having said that I've missed out on two great circuits;
Oulton & Cadwell, because of distance (my car is 36 years old!)
and lack of run off;..... trailer anybody :?: :lol:

Have you looked here for endless Track day possibilities?

http://www.trackdays.co.uk/calendar/

and here :- http://www.uktrackdays.co.uk/

There is also on many Sundays, Donington's own track days
(no track day organiser, but very cheap ... Â£95 in winter
and Â£125 in summer .... OK OK it IS sessioned  ).


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I'm definately "up" for another day - the only proviso being, I can't do weekdays... so a weekend date only for me...

Circuit preference - needs to be within a couple of hours from Hatfield (like Combe was) because its a lot of hassle for me to arrange anything else...


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Well that certainly narrows it down! :roll:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Stu, I am interested, but with my "noise" problem, I'd suggest you pick a time and place first... if that then turns out to be a 105dB track, let me know and I'll make a decision based on the date and location


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Not much run off at Oulton compared to the likes of Bedford If you have a moment its new trousers at the very least


I'd like to have another go on a track. Count me in - subject to getting a set of track day wheels and tyres - tyre wear at bedford on the standard tyres was a bit worrying :roll:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I think all the run off at Bedford invites you to overdrive and hence trash your tyres. When I went there I deliberately over drove as I wanted to find what would happen and how the car would react and hence I ended up with ****ed tyres. Combe was very different. A fair bit of squeal but not pushing it too far.

Oulton didn't do my TT tyres too much harm at all.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Stu

How's things??

Count me in (any day)

(Promise I wont hold you up again!)  :lol:

Kev


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Yep, pretty sure I'll be able to make any date so long as it is quite far in advance.

Need to be aware of cricket weekends once we get into the summer, can't do Lords weekend!

And of course I only really want to do weekends, same reason as "Chicane" :wink:


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Cadwell or Oulton, I don't mind which 

Hopefully I should have the Exige and run it in before Oulton, even if I have to drive to Scotland and back to rack up the miles!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2005)

Stu

I'm already booked on at Bedford GT circuit on the 25th March as you know....

and I'm also doing a Porsche day at Silverstone GP Circuit in Mid April (wanted to get that one in early as from May to Sept that circuit is too expensive)

as for other dates.... if it's a weekend, put me down for it, obviously I would only know when a date is finalised but more than happy to commit at this stage... if it's not a weekend, then it's only a 50:50 chance I could (work dependant, etc) so for that Cadwell on the 15th July put me down as a 'tbc'.. assuming I'm allowed to join in 

regards


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Donington or Goodwood would get my vote. (and attendance subject to dates)

Cadwell too tight for road cars IMO, very little overtaking except for do or die types at the end of Park straight. Much better on a bike


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2005)

bedford 25th march, will see anyone there


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Sundeep,
So how did the yellow Carrera GT sound today? 8)


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> Sundeep,
> So how did the yellow Carrera GT sound today? 8)


AND - The silver one 8)


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Stu, have you decided on next steps?

I'm planning on booking Oulton Park 7th May just as soon as I get a confirmed delivery date for the Exige. As it is, it's not due until late April, so I have to make sure there's enough time to run it in and get it serviced before the 7th.

Cheers
Rob


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> Sundeep,
> So how did the yellow Carrera GT sound today? 8)


pair of yellow & grey Carrera GT's

amazing.. esp when they both went out at the same time..... amazing sounds..

although the convoy ride up of 12 mixed 911's was fun !

had one catch me up as I started into the back straight, moved over to let him past but was very much on the gas (giving it all!) and I was about half way down 100+mph and it still flew past.... 

made a change from the packs of GT3 RS's 

I eventually ran out of front pads ! well 3 track days since I've had the car and the part worn pads had done their job (amazed they lasted so long!) ! esp at pounding them I give 'em !

bedford is a great place to test out your car.. esp at almost 4 miles long !

if only it had more track features !


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Lotus on Track are doing an offer of Â£135 for Oulton Park on the 7th May, so I'm definitely going 

That's providing the Exige turns up on time - fingers crossed :?


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

b3ves said:


> Lotus on Track are doing an offer of Â£135 for Oulton Park on the 7th May, so I'm definitely going
> 
> That's providing the Exige turns up on time - fingers crossed :?


Is anyone _*else*_ still intent on going?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

b3ves said:


> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> > Lotus on Track are doing an offer of Â£135 for Oulton Park on the 7th May, so I'm definitely going
> ...


Quoting yourself, first sign of madness!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

How do you get that price? I've just seen that day advertised for Â£219.

I could be up for this for Â£135


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> How do you get that price? I've just seen that day advertised for Â£219.
> 
> I could be up for this for Â£135


It's offered through Lotus On Track (http://www.lotus-on-track.com/), membership of which only costs Â£30 per year.

Here's some relevant blurb:

_About us:

Lotus-on-Track has been set up by a group of Lotus owners to provide safe, reasonably priced and sociable track days for Lotus enthusiasts. With experience of running over 200 events, including 40+ track days for fellow enthusiasts we believe we have the formula to make Lotus-on-Track the best track day club, and one of the best track day organisers in Europe.

In addition to the track days we aim to build a community spirit within the club with an on-line track day forum for members being central to that. We have also negotiated a number of benefits for members with carefully selected partners. These range from discounted car insurance to club driver handling days. From free track day support to exclusive social events.

Lotus-on-Track is a non-profit making club. However, we do need an income to be able to fund exclusive social events, pay deposits and provide members with an unrivalled level of membership benefits._

_Is my car suitable?

If you don't have a Lotus don't worry we are happy to accept other sports car owners if they have a similar attitude to driving their cars on track but will exclude people we think are joining just to get cheap days. A variety of cars on track makes for a much more interesting and fun day. Members cars include Porsches, Caterhams, MG's, Ferrari's and even the odd BMW. We do however, expect all cars to be able to meet safety and noise emission requirements. All cars need to be to MOT standards, seatbelts, brakes, indicators and lights all need to work and tyres must be in good condition. Single seaters are not allowed and saloon car owners must be able to show an interest in Lotus's or have a friend as an existing member. 
_


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I was thinking of using it to introduce my mate to track days and also a day out for me. It doesn't really seem a suitable fit. No problem. I understand they like to keep it to Lotus' and the like.


----------

